# "found free to good home"



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This baby is in our town and I'm trying to frantically get in touch with the poster to get him. They said golden mix, from the second photo he looks full blooded from the first I can see the mixed part.... Any guesses with what he could be mixed while we wait?

I am trying hard to get a hold of them, it's our cousin actually. Let's pray she hasn't left him with a random free home yet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like a golden/lab mix..he is cute! I hope he will go to a good home or you are able to get him!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh we don't have good homes here... they're horrible! We have a high kill shelter that gets full blooded dogs all the time... and gentle dogs are dumped and used for fighting  it's horrible

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I live in a very backwoods area and people think dogs belong chained to trees. Anyway, if I get him I promise he will have a safe home until he leaves for his rescue... We work closely with a lady who takes dogs to rescue in PA and NJ.... She actually is taking 150 something on Saturday and I bet ya he could get a ride in her lap with that cute face!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Close call. He's coming to my house today, gotta get him soon

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Yay! Thank you for taking that sweet pup in


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear you're getting this little one, what a cutie. 

There's two GR Rescues there in GA-

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues/ga/georgia.html

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Georgia
Adopt A Golden Atlanta
Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta

If you would consider contacting one of them, Adopt a Golden Atlanta is the biggest one and they have lots of resources. They're a great group. I have worked with the Intake Coordinator in the past when I was doing Intake with a GR Rescue I use to help before it closed down.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> Close call. He's coming to my house today, gotta get him soon
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


*Tine: I am so excited for you!! Please keep us posted!!*

P.S. there is another Rescue that takes Goldens in Georgia in addition to those CarolinaMom listed; it's called Atlanta Dog Squad and they are a retriever rescue.
http://www.atlantadogsquad.org/


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Actually, he's going to Puppies and More up north tomorrow if he passes his health check... already has an adopter who's been waiting for MONTHS.  we have a great team. We are at the vet now. I wanna keep him  lol all in being a rescuer and foster mom

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is another pic. Husky all the way hehe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable, great to hear there's a family waiting for him already.

Thanks for helping this boy out.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Was this a stray dog? I know this is a dumb question - but for sure ruled out that there wasn't original owners out there looking for him?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

tine434 said:


> Here is another pic. Husky all the way hehe
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


what a great fuzzy head! Kudos to you for saving his furry butt.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yes he showed up with no collar or tags and was advertised, no one claimed him so they kept him... then they couldn't keep him cause they got too busy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

The story changed a bit here and there but that seemed the most believable 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He is plump and healthy... Not sure how long these last people had him but I was shocked no one claimed him during the advertised time or this time when they posted to a free home. They said they actually posted a few days ago again once they decided they couldn't keep him. I'm shocked, he's such a sweet boy. But if he stays here he has little hop so I'm glad he has a home. Also, the local vet didn't recognize him either

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

tine434 said:


> The story changed a bit here and there but that seemed the most believable
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


OK. I thought I'd ask - because around here when you have dogs that go stray - there are more and more people getting exasperated with people who take in strays and assume that they are "Saving" the dogs by not taking them to the local shelter to get checked for chips, do very little by way of sticking "found" ads up at vets and petstores and on craigslist and facebook before rehoming the dogs. Some people just automatically put up "free pet" ads... or charge small fees for dogs they found, without even searching for the dog's owners. 

This probably is not the case with this dog as I think rescues check into things like that (chips at least) - I just asked because of the "found free to good home" quote.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah. It was the ladies daughter who posted the add and the actual lady is who I spoke to. She lives on a dirt road out by a dead end and he showed up down there previously and she tried to keep him. One reason or another she couldnt. She said she suspected he was dumped since no one stepped up and because that's what happens down there anyway. He went to the vet to be checked for health in order to travel and had no chip. Isn't the first golden we've picked up who never got claimed and had no tags or chips sadly....
Also, no reports to the shelter or vet of a missing dog fitting his description. It's crazy.... And sad.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm glad he ended up in your hands.

Does the rescue he's going to run found ads on stray dogs or do they just take the word of the person turning the dog in that an ad has been run?

I know sometimes people go out of town and board or have a petsitter taking care of their pets and they get out. I hope there isn't an owner out there looking for him. I know I would be totally broken hearted if someone found one of my dogs, gave it away and a rescue shipped him up north and adopted him out, all within a week or less. Especially if I were out of town and unable to get back quickly or if the person keeping him didn't tell me for a few days after he got out.

Our rescue requires an ad be run for 7 days with our rescue's phone number to make sure we give owners enough time to locate a lost pet (and to comply with the law).


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I believe there is a 10 day hold, that was last I heard

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

After becoming concerned as you guys are I called surrounding counties vets also and no one recognized or had seen anything. Also called other counties animal control/humane societies. Gonna keep looking though

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's so great that you are willing to do that! Better safe than sorry. It could be that the woman or her daughter had the puppy for a while, but he looks pretty darn good if they just found him recently. Nice and chunky with a good coat.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Well around here you can't tell. "I found it" can even turn into... I purchased it at 6 weeks old.

It is hard to judge so I just always try to believe people's stories cause you can't pick apart every one.

He's been shared far and wide (sotospeak) so far no one recognizes him at all. With that face you'd think a lot of people would notice him, at least a vet. So let's see what happens, either way he's safe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*



tine434 said:


> Well around here you can't tell. "I found it" can even turn into... I purchased it at 6 weeks old.
> 
> It is hard to judge so I just always try to believe people's stories cause you can't pick apart every one.
> 
> ...


Tine
So glad that he's in your loving and caring hands. Are you keeping him?
Bless you for going to get him!


----------

